# grooming terminology



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

the hair near the butt on say...a golden...is called the "pants" right? and the hair on the back of the front legs is the "feathers"? 

and the hair left long on like a cocker or a schnauzer is called the "skirt"? 

k well, at least those are the terms that were taught to me.

we had a client today freak out on us about the "skirt" on her aussie...and i could just barely hold back laughing at this woman. (there was more to it than just the "skirt" but it's difficult to explain in text)

anyway, just wanted to make sure i'm not crazy and that it's the "pants and feathers" and not a "skirt and feathers"

but please, tell me if i'm wrong.


----------



## muzz (Mar 13, 2008)

in our salon feathers means any long hair on a golden/aussie/sheltie any of the long hair that hangs off the body.....
skirt is the term used for "belly hair"


----------



## Kittie Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

If it is shorter it seems we call it feathering no matter where it is on the body. And skirt is on the belly, but I guess we call it both on the belly.


----------



## Roritherat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm.. interesting question...

I don't really know that there is a "correct" answer as long as the whole salon in agreed on the local terminology. I've never used the term "pants" but I'd probably know what you were referring to none the less ... The rump hair on goldens and such is just more "feathers" in my salon.

When I think about it, I only call the belly hairs of dogs that get a pattern cut (terriers, spaniels, etc.) a "skirt." Thus, I don't say "skirt" when referring to a golden, aussie, etc. I don't think I really have a term for it


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

personally and Groomer that would laugh at a client for their terminolgy is immature and has no social skills ......I would not laugh at a client for ussing "wrong" terminology and there for I would not use any business that laughed AT me for any reason 
the average dog owner does not know certian termiology and it is our job to decipher what the clients wants and not laugh in their face


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Now see- I learned something different ( then again- I am not a groomer). A skirt is the back of the hind end off the back of the thighs. Feathers are on the dogs legs. ( front or back legs.)


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

Janelle said:


> personally and Groomer that would laugh at a client for their terminolgy is immature and has no social skills ......I would not laugh at a client for ussing "wrong" terminology and there for I would not use any business that laughed AT me for any reason
> the average dog owner does not know certian termiology and it is our job to decipher what the clients wants and not laugh in their face


i didn't laugh in her face. i'm not that stupid. in fact, after she wouldn't drop it, i said "ok then, the skirt..." and continued on. i understand people don't always know the terminology, but when she's addiment (sp?) about it after i "corrected" or asked if she was refering to the "pants" (as we at the salon call it) she flipped out on me. telling me i was wrong. 

whatever.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

" okay Miss Groomer- I want the hair fuzzies on the back of the wrist on the back legs trimmed a bit.... " lol.. ( translate- trim the hocks.. lol..)


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

yep, we use that term too.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

dane&cockermom said:


> i didn't laugh in her face. i'm not that stupid. in fact, after she wouldn't drop it, i said "ok then, the skirt..." and continued on. i understand people don't always know the terminology, but when she's addiment (sp?) about it after i "corrected" or asked if she was refering to the "pants" (as we at the salon call it) she flipped out on me. telling me i was wrong.
> 
> whatever.


I aplogise i must have read the original comment worng ....I did not mean to make any one upset


----------

